# Pumkin Creeps......party of 5....



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

I decided to try my hand at paper mache & paper clay this year. Each pumpkin turned out a little differently weird & all but 1 will have lights inside.

Additional photos can be viewed here:

Pumpkins pictures by gypsichic - Photobucket


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I love those, Gypsichic. I you have any extra time (extra time, what's that?) after the Holidays could we get together and you show me how you did that? They all look great.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Clap for the pumpkin creeps, i like these little guys. They have personality.Great work.


----------



## SterchCinemas (Aug 22, 2011)

Love the one to the far right :jol:


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

thanks! 

scareme - actually I do have more xtra time since finishing grad school.......lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

nice and glad to see the "disguise" is still working for ya!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice looking creeps

Good to see you back and posting, Gypsi, and congrats on finishing grad school!


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

those are really great! i love how everyone makes theirs with totally different personalities...


----------



## scaryjak (Sep 28, 2009)

very nice...love them all!!!!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I love the character put into each one - all unique in their own way... great job!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice!!!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Ohhhh I love these. I really am going to have to have a go at making some but not for this year. Great job with these!!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

They look great. When you have some time, post some pics of them lit.


----------



## bfrd22 (Sep 30, 2011)

The Creeps look Great, I like the concept and individualism of them.


----------



## La Strega Nera (Aug 19, 2011)

Those look great!


----------

